# compre un no break y cuando lo prendo pita demasiado



## poncho monk (Jul 18, 2013)

lo compre mas de un año al principio pensaba que era normal que era señal que entraba en funcionalidad pero ahora suena mas fuerte y no prende el foco de encendido a mi parecer es el relay 845hn-2c-b-s que no funciona quisiera saber su opinion de que puede causar el pitido ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2013)

Amigo, el equipo es nuevo?, revisaste el estado de las baterias?, la tension de linea?, la carga esta exigiendo al equipo?, el equipo entrega salida?, debes aportar mas datos, dificil adivinar.


----------



## poncho monk (Jul 18, 2013)

le quite la pila y aun segui sonando como un pitido exagerado y haci no puedo examinar los voltajes ni la corriente, el no break tiene mas de un año y hace unos dias empezo a hacer un pitido mas fuerte a tal grado insoportable


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 19, 2013)

El manual dice que significa el "pitido exagerado", solo tenes que leer esa parte, no todo


----------

